# You can't go wrong with a Mühle.....



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sophisticated, sporty, classic


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

The blue dial chrono certainly rubs me the right way for some reason.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

It's the contrast of the strap.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That white dial design is quite sharp...


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Seriously underrated brand. I've still got to pick up a SAR Flieger Chronograph one of these days.


----------



## nervosa1901 (Nov 25, 2013)

I had a 29er Big. Most accurate watch in my collection at the time.


----------



## manriki (Oct 30, 2008)

I have to say I was also impressed with the whole package of the Muhle's.


----------



## bladerunnersj27 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a SAR Rescue on bracelet. Very comfortable and accurate.
Built like a tank and feels solid on my wrist. I wish my wrist was big enough to be able to wear SAR Flieger Chrono. 
It's an awesome looking watch.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

I dislike the day date on chronograph, the SAR Rescue is a big basic for sure :-!


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

I just got my first Muhle - Marinus Chronograph Fulda Challenge and I'm loving it. I've had several Sinn, Nomos, Nivrel and Limes and I believe the quality exceeds them and it seems to be incredibly robust. The only nitpicky criticism I have so far is the lack of a micro-adjust for the rubber strap. You have to cut the length just perfectly. But the rubber strap is really nice.


----------



## Philip Loftus (Apr 25, 2016)

Have to agree with all the positive comments about Muhle. Just took delivery of a Terranaut Trail II, my first watch from them, and I'm delighted with it! This watch appears simple and potentially boring but I'm finding the case supplies plenty of interest quite aside from the dial. Great strap, good weight of case, and having such a simple face is kind of a relief after busier watches. The only downside:it's so light compared to my Navi and Volna that I forget it's there sometimes so bit of an increased risk of clocking it on something. Very good value and I like the way the wooden box it comes in mimics old time nautical and aviation instrument carrying/storage cases.


----------

